# s56 Request for more Info - Partner visa 820 - Evidence of length of defacto



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey gang

Ive been waiting for just under 12 months since applying for the partner visa for myself, living with my girlfriend here in western Australia. last week I received an email from the Aus Department of Home affairs with two attachments, explaining that they are requesting for more information (via a s56 form) and that we have 28 days to respond to their request.

When opening the attachment, there is only one item listed on the checklist:

*Evidence of length of de facto relationship (at least 12 months)*

it then below describes this request, stating to provide evidence for *only ONE* of the following (I have removed the three that definitely do not apply to us):

That you have been in a de facto relationship with your partner for at least 12 months prior to applying for this visa - any other relevant evidence to show that you have been in a De-Facto relationship since February 2016
that you have registered your relationship with the relevant Australian state or territory authority

I don't really know what to do at this point. Weve uploaded a lot of stuff, Photos, all of our joint bank statements from the date i stepped foot in Aus to live with her, invites, two form 888 character referals, and other things that were requested, but obviously dont relate to proving the length of the relationship. As we are in WA I know we don't have to legally register as a defacto like in other states

As this is the only thing they are requesting from us, what advice could you experienced people give to me?
Also, should i phone them up directly, and try and speak to my case officer? Ive seen a few people online say that they actually made things worse (not entirely sure how) and that a lot of migration agents advice against phoning, but when i asked on a FB group, one guy said speaking directly to his case officer helped find out exactly what they were looking for.

thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

When I get these requests, I usually email the Processing Centre with a list of the relevant documentation already provided and ask if they require anything else. If you have any additional documentation relating to the period before the application was lodged, you should upload it through your ImmiAccount.

I am assuming you actually met the relationship requirements at the time of lodgement and provided sufficient supporting evidence?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Were you de facto for atleast 12 months prior to lodging the application and have evidence to back it up?

Also what state are you in? Immigration allow the relarionship to registered at anytime prior to a decision being made. You might be able to do this but it will be cutting it fine but worth a try if you don't have the evidence to show 12 months de facto.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Mish said:


> Were you de facto for atleast 12 months prior to lodging the application and have evidence to back it up?
> 
> Also what state are you in? Immigration allow the relarionship to registered at anytime prior to a decision being made. You might be able to do this but it will be cutting it fine but worth a try if you don't have the evidence to show 12 months de facto.


Very valid points, Mish.


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

CCMS said:


> When I get these requests, I usually email the Processing Centre with a list of the relevant documentation already provided and ask if they require anything else. If you have any additional documentation relating to the period before the application was lodged, you should upload it through your ImmiAccount.
> 
> I am assuming you actually met the relationship requirements at the time of lodgement and provided sufficient supporting evidence?


Yes we applied in Feb 2017. We had been living together in Perth WA since Jan 2016.


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

Mish said:


> Were you de facto for atleast 12 months prior to lodging the application and have evidence to back it up?
> 
> Also what state are you in? Immigration allow the relarionship to registered at anytime prior to a decision being made. You might be able to do this but it will be cutting it fine but worth a try if you don't have the evidence to show 12 months de facto.


Yep 13 months living together by the time we had applied.

We are in WA. I believe you don't have to register officially here


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

For anybody wondering, we submitted all our joint bank account statements (13 months worth before applying), photos, two 888 referral forms filled out by friends, plenty of fb Screenshots and messenger and even older Skype Screenshots and convo logs from over years and years etc etc. House rental letters, utility bills etc.


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## YCIH (Jun 8, 2018)

How did you go Buttersnips? We've just had the same letter in more or less the same situation...


----------



## Truthfully247 (Apr 30, 2018)

buttersnips said:


> Any help greatly appreciated


How did your application g Guttersnipes? Hope it was good news


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

YCIH said:


> How did you go Buttersnips? We've just had the same letter in more or less the same situation...


how'd it go for you? i emailed them asking what they needed, i never got a response back but two or so days later i got my visa granted via email


----------



## buttersnips (Jan 23, 2018)

Truthfully247 said:


> How did your application g Guttersnipes? Hope it was good news


Yeah i never got a response from them when I emailed asking what they needed from me, however my visa was granted a couple days later


----------

